# New Naruto Interlude Skin



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 1, 2014)

Made by  and 



You can check it , and please, let us know if there's anything that should be fixed


----------



## shit (Jul 1, 2014)

smoooooth


----------



## shit (Jul 1, 2014)

make it so those retarded ads on either side of the page don't show up on that skin like they don't on sasuke skin


----------



## Mider T (Jul 1, 2014)

Waratte iru kara~


----------



## dream (Jul 1, 2014)

Ugh, I'm not touching the ads at all because that's Tazmo's domain.

My recommendation, get ad-block plus.


----------



## shit (Jul 1, 2014)

what's your recommendation for cell phones? not using this skin and using the saskay one instead? cool


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 1, 2014)

sooo bright


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 1, 2014)

^ is that a complaint? if it's too bright and strains your eyes, i could possibly do a second vers of it in as a community skin.

i apologize shit.  i use adblock (i'm surprised you don't?), so i did not expect to see that load of bs coming. the only way i might know how to fix it is restraining the pixels like i did with the sasuke banner if it will allow me, but i'm not sure if tazmo would appreciate that one bit.


----------



## Solace (Jul 2, 2014)

The header seems to ill fit the index width  and .

The italicized - what I can only assume is Impact? - font for usernames in postbits is absurdly obnoxious. There also seems to be some padding problems with , or is that intentional?


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 2, 2014)

it's all stylistic and what i can only assume you will_ not_ enjoy, and unfortunately, that's too bad--i can confirm all of it is intentional. if it's obnoxious to your eyes, then simply don't use the skin. if it gets enough flack, i'll possibly restyle it to everyone's liking.

as for the header i had little time to properly adjust it but i can sure fix it if i'm given the chance one of these days, and it bothers me quite a bit too.


----------



## Mihawk (Jul 2, 2014)

like any adjustment, it's fine once you get used to it. I like it, so nice job!


*Spoiler*: __ 



I like the style of the fonts, from the usernames to the tags and the date + numbers. The size of the fonts in a username looks cool in a thread(more stylish than the previous colour), though maybe a bit too big when you're looking at ppl's names in your friend list, for instance.

The format of a post feels organised and the way it's all condensed makes each post resemble something like a postcard or a ticket, which is neat. the user's ava also looks more appeasing and seamless under the font of the username and over the skin. this all gives it a more professional setting to me. 

The best part is that when browsing settings like options, user cp, or customisation, the way the boxes are packed more closely together, makes it quicker for one to navigate. It makes things more convenient and user friendly, and would save a lot of time in the grand scheme of things. It's something that i really like, cause it feels more accessible.

there are still elements of the layout i'm trying to grasp: like why do some usernames show up as grey, while others show up as black, on the user cp or recent visitors. 

EDIT: Ohhhh also, there is more space between the left, right, and center alignment brackets. that goes for the other tags too, which may seem trivial, but is actually a marked improvement and very helpful, because one doesn't have to be as careful inserting a link or image between tags anymore, thus one would be less likely to make a mistake and waste time. It feels right, and it helps when your editing your sig, or uploading a YT or image link. I'll take that for sure. Another thing is that while I was using the old skin, for a time, people's avatars were not visible in vm's, whether it was mine or theirs. Instead, their avas showed up on my wall as a question mark, which was an eye sore. Now those avas are restored, thanks to this skin.


----------



## Itachі (Jul 2, 2014)

i love the overall colours and design of the skin but it's just the font style that puts me off, stuff is way too large and isn't too easy on the eyes, i think that the black between posts is too large and some of the bars are too big height wise, there's no reason for it to be the two lines when it could be one and it looks better, not sure if this is a problem or intentional. it would also look a lot better if the header image was in line with everything. i'm too ocd with things so i won't use it but it's a very nice skin and i'd say that the overall theme and foundation of it is the best out of any i've seen on this site.


----------



## Katou (Jul 2, 2014)

i'm liking it so far


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 2, 2014)

Not everybody will like the same things, of course, but so far, I like it. I like the choice of colours, and the big usernames. It's true that they stretch the pages at times but I don't really mind that. They look fancier and there's some minimalism to it that I love. Besides, bigger sparkles for me


----------



## SLB (Jul 2, 2014)

I love the big fat bolded names and everything in all caps and the greyed names for viewed profiles.

I'm a bigger fan of the white skins than the darker ones anyways. 

But I have to say that sparkles looks rather dull like this. Small hindrance really because I never get it anyways 

Good shit, Trinity.


----------



## scerpers (Jul 2, 2014)

wowee it's not good


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 2, 2014)

thank you for such detailed replies, they're fabulous and have helped me alot excluding the ones that don't offer any clues, when i get around to editing the skin when available i will most definitely change some things about it and i am v sorry for such a horrid design overall bc it is indeed a clusterfuck.





Scerpers said:


> wowee it's not good


oh _gee _wowee how about giving actual constructive criticism instead of 'it's plain shit'

ty, detective


----------



## SLB (Jul 2, 2014)

actually there is one other thing. the grey font for viewed profiles and viewed threads is super light against the white background. when it's bolded for the section names and stuff it's not too difficult to see, but for the smaller names it might be more difficult for the more vibrant screens out there.

maybe a slightly darker shade of grey.


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 2, 2014)

yes yes, i will definitely take note of that~ my laptop shows it just fine honestly but i can see how aggravating it is 

just call this the beta skin bc it does need some improvement i just don't have the patience yet


----------



## Misao (Jul 2, 2014)

we both were in for the thrill but me personally to learn just a bit of coding and css, and trinity did the best she could to help me out learning, shes the type of person to listen to every word and suggestion you have to say, so please be kind and add a few more lines to your paragraph 

we'd appreciate some constructive criticism because frankly just disdaining time and effort we put into it is not cool friends, not cool at all 

and aside from this skin we were working on approximately 4 more, and unfortunately the others were not working properly, apart fom a back-up dark-ish theme skin we made, and it took some of our time to make, we all have lives and busy schedule, we're not asking for much 

give us insight, feedback on what you would perhaps like to see, and trinity and i we'll try to meet your expectations with this naruto skin, we'll try to work on revamping the skin


----------



## Space Jam (Jul 2, 2014)

interlude?


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 2, 2014)

Misao said:


> *please be kind and add a few more lines to your paragraph
> 
> we'd appreciate some constructive criticism because frankly just disdaining time and effort we put into it is not cool friends, not cool at all
> 
> give us insight, feedback on what you would perhaps like to see*





.ProFound. said:


> interlude?


is this a question or a curiosity as to why it's named that?


----------



## Space Jam (Jul 3, 2014)

Trinity said:


> is this a question or a curiosity as to why it's named that?



a question.


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 3, 2014)

i'm not sure what you're asking, mr. profound ?


----------



## Space Jam (Jul 3, 2014)

why is it called interlude? is that some kinda style or something.


----------



## brolmes (Jul 3, 2014)

ugh..


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 3, 2014)

.ProFound. said:


> why is it called interlude? is that some kinda style or something.


it is the title i named the skin. not specifically a style.



Homestuck said:


> ugh..


'ugh' is right


> *give us insight, feedback on what you would perhaps like to see*, and  trinity and i we'll try to* meet your expectations with this naruto skin*, we'll try to work on revamping the skin


i'll put this in once i revamp it. promise


----------



## brolmes (Jul 3, 2014)

Trinity said:


> i'll put this in once i revamp it. promise



no, dream does that part


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 3, 2014)

oh, my bad. i took a second look at it and at first glance it looked like an img code for rep and i automatically assumed, shit

is there anything else or are you just going to continue giving me blankass feedback with groaning noises
because it sure as hell would be appreciated if there's something constructive to give me rn


----------



## brolmes (Jul 3, 2014)

*snip*

that was for dream and he needed it

i don't care what you do with your skin


----------



## Alicia (Jul 4, 2014)

I don't like the font used to display usernames.

is there any way you can revert that to the font used in the Orange skin?


----------



## Shinryu (Jul 4, 2014)

looks too much like Naruto Forums alternate to be that significant of a skin dude.Sorry man.


----------



## G (Jul 5, 2014)

how about the akatsuki skin


----------



## Ral (Jul 6, 2014)

tiem 2 bent 5 me.

I trust in Trinity, she has made banners for my forum.


----------



## Atlas (Jul 7, 2014)

Shinryu said:


> looks too much like Naruto Forums alternate to be that significant of a skin dude.Sorry man.



I second this. At least add the second place skin.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 7, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> I don't like the font used to display usernames.
> 
> is there any way you can revert that to the font used in the Orange skin?



I love the font and how big it is. I like how it's different


----------



## CA182 (Jul 8, 2014)

@Trinity and Misao

Thanks for all the hard work on this. I actually like it alot. 

Only one issue I have with it. (Like moody)



The light grey font for clicked links needs to be just a tad darker. It's hard to see. 

Unlike some others though, I think the font you've chosen is absolutely brilliant. I've been testing it around the forum with both my laptop and mobile and there's really not much issues with it.

The yellow highlight you gave to hovering over links is a little gem though. I can't get enough of hovering with it and turning things yellow. 

(Someone remind me to rep you two for this once I'm not 24'd.)


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 9, 2014)

Trinity said:


> ^ is that a complaint? if it's too bright and strains your eyes, i could possibly do a second vers of it in as a community skin.
> 
> i apologize shit.  i use adblock (i'm surprised you don't?), so i did not expect to see that load of bs coming. the only way i might know how to fix it is restraining the pixels like i did with the sasuke banner if it will allow me, but i'm not sure if tazmo would appreciate that one bit.


yeah some contrast would be nice


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 9, 2014)

I think the skin is pretty good. Certainly far better than anything I can produce, though I personally like Olivia's HunterxHunter skin too much to actually permanently change from it any time soon.

My only qualm with it is that the gray font colour you've used in some parts are a little hard to see.


----------



## rac585 (Jul 10, 2014)

it's alright. can you convert it to wide as well that'd be cool.


----------



## XOzelinkOX (Dec 12, 2014)

To be honest, I really like the sign skin


----------



## 9tails0jinjuriki950421 (Jan 8, 2015)

oh I have a question  
Does anyone know what is the name of the episode where all Naruto's friends visit him in his flat? you when he was alone and suddenly they came to him spend some time.


----------



## KingTurtle (Jul 11, 2015)

..................................................................


----------

